# Having an EPS problem



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

I received a new Campy EPS bike several months ago but didn't ride it until now, for several reasons. So today, I went for my first ride and the front derailer won't shift at all. Finally, after an hour or so, it starts shifting. The trim was working the whole time but the shifting only started working after an hour or so. Then I stopped for a bit to take a phone call and when I got back on again, I put it back to the little chainring and it wouldn't shift again after that.

Not to go on about this but this is the very thing that made me nervous to switch to EPS in the first place. I have no idea how it happened or how I fix it and I ended up riding without the gears I needed. To say that I'm pissed is an understatement.

Anyways, the reason I posted is to see if anyone here has ever experienced this with their Campy EPS and can tell me what the problem is and how to fix it. Thanks advance.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

Dude, you let the bike sit for several months and then decide one day on a lark to ride it. Did you ensure the battery was charged? These things will continue to drain power if you don't plag the magnet into the battery. That machine would not have set for 5 minutes in my house without being ridden.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Did you charge it before your ride, for EPS the battery does drain even if you dont use it. Being several months before you used it, I think its the battery, Charge it and try again.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Of course I decided on a lark to ride it. It's either I decide to ride or it sits longer. At some point I have to ride it, right?

I will charge it again although the status button shows green. And FYI today it's shifting fine. That us scary to me.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

I believe there is a little magnetic insert that goes in somewhere to break the power circuit and prevent the battery from draining.


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

Under normal operation, there will be no light on the battery pack. If there is a derailleur fault the battery pack will emit a prolonged buzzer tone and give a fault light, yellow for front.

If you had the magnet out of the battery pack it probably was a power issue. If you want to reset the front derailleur, then you can download this and follow the instructions:

http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/ADJUSTMENTS_EPS_UK_07_12.pdf


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

I recharged it and will ride it a bunch over the next few days to see if the problem returns. Thanks for all of the info. I'll post here if the problem comes back.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Usually if you get past Infant Mortality with electronics, they last for a very long time. While the E-shift systems are electro-mechanical systems, gearboxes and servo drives (I think that is the technology employed) are well known, technically. People get worried because the technology is new to cycling, but it has been around for a long time. Practical use of servo drives goes back the WW2, so it isn't all that new.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

FD not working again today and the battery was fully charged yesterday. RD works perfectly, as does the FD trim feature. Stay tuned.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

I think what we are saying is that none of us have had a similar issue. Other than checking to see that the connector isn't loose, you should take it back to the installer and have them go through the diagnostics.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

joeyb1000 said:


> I think what we are saying is that none of us have had a similar issue. Other than checking to see that the connector isn't loose, you should take it back to the installer and have them go through the diagnostics.


It looks like it may have been a bad connector with the left shifter. It was fixed yesterday and so far the problem has not returned. When we ran through the diagnostics, everything was will within spec so after tracing through it, it led to the connector and it turns out that there was the issue. At this point, I don't know if the connector was bad initially or if it was tweaked during install. Either way, I am hoping this works.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Sherpa23 said:


> It looks like it may have been a bad connector with the left shifter. It was fixed yesterday and so far the problem has not returned. When we ran through the diagnostics, everything was will within spec so after tracing through it, it led to the connector and it turns out that there was the issue. At this point, I don't know if the connector was bad initially or if it was tweaked during install. Either way, I am hoping this works.


Good that you fixed the problem, I'd love to hear what exactly went wrong with the connector. Was it damaged in some way?

Also, I'd love to hear how you like the EPS. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

It looks like I spoke to soon. The problem is back.

OJ, the problem with the connector was that it was crimped in a strange way and looked like maybe the issue was that the signal from the shifter was being disrupted. At any rate, I'm back to the drawing board.

I will say that I really do like it when it works, especially the rear shifting and the trim feature on the fd. This is frustrating though.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Did you build this bike, or was it built by a bike shop?

I guess what I really want to say is - does the person who built this bike have a clue? It sounds like the installation was jacked up.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Sherpa23, Did you ever get your EPS problems worked out?


----------

